# water pump replacement cost?



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I just picked up a 98 Nissan 25 HP 2 smoke and probably need to do this. What is reasonable labor and part charge? Thanks


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Do it yourself and it'll only cost you the new impeller (cheap).

I've changed out water pumps on both of my boats, and I'm an idiot. It's easy. For my Yamaha 25 I think I paid like $30 for the entire pump replacement kit (housing, gaskets, impeller, etc).


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Order the w/p kit at boats.net and save the labor by doing the work yourself.

Easy video instructions are available online.. Google is your friend.


----------

